# 'Ronald Neame, director of “Tunes of Glory”, dead at 99'



## MarkOttawa (22 Jun 2010)

Superb movie, 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054412/
interesting post here:
http://www.barrelstrength.com/2010/06/22/ronald-neame-director-of-tunes-of-glory-dead-at-99/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Pusser (24 Jun 2010)

Excellent book as well.


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Excellent book as well.



It most certainly was, and still is. The author died young:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Kennaway

"We're on a first name basis in this regiment. Your first name is Derek; my first name is Major."


----------

